# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Engineer's Certificate For Shade Sail

## jhm

Hi I'm posting for the first time so G'Day to you all. I'm wanting to install a DIY shade sail in my back yard. My local council (Joondalup) advise me that I will need council approval for such a structure and that if I use steel posts I will need an structural engineer's certificate for them and the fittings. Can anyone tell me how I go about obtaining such a certificate?

----------


## skot

Look up "Consulting Engineers" in the phone book and ask if they have a Structural Engineer on staff to look at your problem.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

also look up Shade Structure supply companies and get quotes from them with the nessesary certificate...it may be cheaper than engaging an engineer yourself.

----------


## Ashore

> Hi I'm posting for the first time so G'Day to you all. I'm wanting to install a DIY shade sail in my back yard. My local council (Joondalup) advise me that I will need council approval for such a structure and that if I use steel posts I will need an structural engineer's certificate for them and the fittings. Can anyone tell me how I go about obtaining such a certificate?

   I live in Newcastle and put a sail up between two sheds , never thought of council aproval , never applied for it , Fair enough I didn't need to use posts but have friends who have and have never gotten engineers certs for them , I wonder if perhaps you council is just trying it on , trying to get you to pay for something you don't need , If it was me and I was worried I would make a call to the lands and enviroment and ask where the council stand on demanding approval , and a call to the ombudsman that covers councils and ask where you stand , you should be able to google these departments and get a legal answer on just where you stand , a couple of phone calls and a little leg work could save you Big Quids  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I put them up all the time - or at least specify them. 
 AFAIA all councils ask for an engineers certificate for a structure that is over 2m high or there abouts.and also have other requirement such as  distance from boundaries / visibility from adjoining properties or road etc.  
Down load the relivent DCP from your council and check out their requirements. :Smilie:   
I used to design and build them myself but stopped when one failed - snapped a 250mm Koppers log off about 3/4 up. That's a hell of a lot of force. :Eek:  
Its not the type of liability you want if you are running a business and I wouldn't contemplate attaching a sail to a building without a certificate.

----------

